# Nikon SK6 Power Pack



## mangorockfish (Apr 1, 2018)

I just received a four-battery Nikon SK6 Power Pack to go with my Nikon SB26 Speedlight and no manual.  This unit has a little lever on the left side with a red tip on it an a small red lens at the base of it.  Can someone tell me if this is a battery check ?  I can't get it to move and am afraid to force it.  Looking for a manual and didn't find one in the Free Manual thread so can someone help me with this also.  Thanks


----------

